# my new bully Knox



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

17 weeks old don't know weight yet...


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, he is gorgeous. Reminds me of my pup Faith I just got. He is definitely gonna be a looker. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cute going to be a big girl!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yay more bully/pit Owners with Chihuahua's too lol

He's very handsome


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> Yay more bully/pit Owners with Chihuahua's too lol
> 
> He's very handsome


haha yeah but the Chihuahua (Leo) is still the boss...lol


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

hey i got a chihuahua to and she bosses atty around everywhere


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

awww cute lil guys!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Very pretty girl. Just gorgeous. She is going to be big and wide. What's her bloodline? How's she bred? Got pics of her parents?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OHHHH I like. Very pretty. Gonna be a nice looker. Love that dark fawn on him*sneeze* blue lol.. Sorry I am in denial that I like blue dogs lol..


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

lots of Hims and hers being thrown here... I didn't see any balls but puppies hide them well LOL. It's a girl or boy?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I will venture and guess Razor's Edge...heavy. I could be wrong....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't see a vagge on that back of that dog so I went with him. Possible he is neutered and ball less lol..


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

the correct term is Va Jay Jay LOL vagge ...sounds weird hahahaha. Oprahs minge and her gary lol I see the gary jsut not the MINGE!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was looking for Va gee gee but couldn't quite spell it lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

You could have said wenis LOL that's weird too


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

judging by the anus, I'd say I can't really tell anything about the gender


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking pup...Looks very big..


But it's got a pooper.....lol. I think it looks like a male.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

it's a male.. ADBA Say's it's Chaos BL but it's a mix of mason carver, watchdog. Not fixed yet I still haven't decided on that yet... His BL isn't as short as most bully's Hope to train him to weight pull just for fun..


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

right on thanks for sharing! Knox is an awesome name by the way. he built like fort knox lol i guess the name Brick Shit house was ouuta the question? lol i really want a bully named BSH call him brick for short lol. whats the weight on the 17 weeker?


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> right on thanks for sharing! Knox is an awesome name by the way. he built like fort knox lol i guess the name Brick Shit house was ouuta the question? lol i really want a bully named BSH call him brick for short lol. whats the weight on the 17 weeker?


well the vet weighted him today he's 33 pounds...(I'm going to weight him again) I know the rule is 4 months is half the weight but there is no way his going to weight 60 to 70 pounds he's dad is 98 and his mom is 85... I guess it's not always the case?? he is built like a brick shit house lol solid as can be...


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

awwwww.... look at that chubby butt......


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Grizz was 40 lbs at 16 weeks I think he will be under 80. My breeder laughs so hard when he here's that and tells me over 90. I think bullies mature slower and grow longer filling out at 2.5-3 years. They are bigger dogs.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

megz said:


> awwwww.... look at that chubby butt......


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

him and my wife


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oh man... Wut an awesome dog. Wut kennel is he from?


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

cute pup!!!!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

pretty bully i dont think i have ever seen a dogs eyes so perfectly round before.


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

Dog isnt that bully...I think He is Beautiful...He should be around 85 lbs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

He's good looking little fella.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn what a nice looking pup! He's got a beautiful face.


----------



## xqajx (Feb 19, 2009)

*New to bloodlines*

Hi im new to the site, I love that dog, He looks really strong.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice things said about my little Knox.. He's doing very well still trying to get him house broke but I got him alittle old so it may take alittle longer..


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow he looks great!
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Very handsome!!! Ya'll are cracking me up with some of theses posts.


----------



## Kingston83 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats a solid dog right there...beautiful coat


----------

